# Indian egg donors



## praying x

I was wondering if anyone could help or point me in the right direction. Circumstances have unfortunetly made me think about egg donor route something i never thought id have to face. I have done a lot of research and can't really find many indian egg donors. I live in the UK and would prefer to have treatment here rather then travelling abroad. I unfortunately don't have any sisters or cousins (I can't tell them about my situation - a bit of a taboo in  the asian world) does anyone know of clinics who specialise in Indian edd donation? Many thanks to all


----------



## [email protected]

Many of the sperm banks will ship donor sperm internationally, so you could look for donors that match your needs and then find a UK clinic you would like to use and have the samples shipped to them.


----------



## praying x

Thank you [email protected] I never knew about this. Would you by any chance know of.any uk clinics which offer this service. Also wold the quality of the egg be compromised if they were to be shipped across?


----------



## lurvebooks

praying x said:


> Thank you [email protected] I never knew about this. Would you by any chance know of.any uk clinics which offer this service. Also wold the quality of the egg be compromised if they were to be shipped across?


I know you wanted a UK clinic but if you change your mind there are clinics in Cyprus that have asian donors also the clinic I cycled with for DEIVF notified me they had an asian donor available in August - it's in Czech Rep called Gennet. The international coordinator is Leona Navratilova if you want to contact them. Best of luck.


----------



## ladybug8410

Hi praying. Im also South Indian and was looking for indian egg donors earlier this year. I did some research in the UK but realised it was going to be very hard to find what I needed.

These were some of my thought process and research so might be of some help to you. Firstly, I was quite particular about matching my donor closely - so blood group, skin tone etc was important. As I am of South Indian ethinicity, I quickly realised this was going to be a near impossible talk or at least one that wont happen quickly.

The options in the UK is Altrui who can find you exclusive egg donors but they are very clear, indian egg donors dont come often and you could be waiting a while esp if you wanted blood group match etc. You can get in touch with them and they will talk you through the process. They will provide you with a website link where you can keep checking periodically if there are any donors that pop up that suit you.
The Harley Street Clinic apparently offers indian egg donors but again availability was limited. The other option is waiting for egg sharers to come along but again this is all dependent on availability and how strict your criteria is.

Now if you are more flexible than I was, clinics in Spain, Cyprus can match for dark hair,dark eyes but skin colour will be fairer i.e not South Indian which was a problem for us. 

So we made the decision to go abroad and although its very early days for me, got my first ever BFP this week. So hoping we have made the right decision. 

PM me if you want more info about clinic abroads or simply want to chat. Like you, DE is all taboo for us too so can sometimes can feel.quite lonely.

X


----------



## Sahera

Hello
I am a 40 year old asian female 
I was reading an old post re egg donors abroad in Cyprus and Spain.  i have received 2 egg donation cycles from Cyprus but both were unsuccesful.  I contemplated using `ivi alicante but did not use them.
Which clinic did you use?


----------



## Tarana

Hey Sahera

I am also 40 and can't face going through OE IVF anymore as each time we only get one or two. Also there is a cost issue. Did you go through IVF alicante in the end. There is a institut Bernabeu in alicante. Am basically confused as there are too many choices and we would prefer to have someone with darker skin. It seems that Asian donors are few and far between in UK.

Tarana


----------



## miamiamo

Hi Tarana, I have no dir experiences with Instituto Bernabeu, but they one of the best IVF clinics in Europe. Good luck


----------



## Bettyville

Hi,
I'm also considering DE - we are both Indian and have been TTC for 9 years with no joy (we are unexplained). We are looking for an indian donor and have been told that it's best that we go to India - does anyone know of any clinics with India donors in Europe?

Thanks
Betty x


----------



## Tarana

Bettyville keep me updated. Maybe we can share notes. Good luck


----------



## tealights

Hi,did you manage to find an Indian donor? I’m looking for one


----------



## tealights

Did any ladies manage to find Indian donor? I’m reluctant to use one without a picture


----------



## miamiamo

Have you checked out egg donor banks?


----------



## Saba7276

praying x said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help or point me in the right direction. Circumstances have unfortunetly made me think about egg donor route something i never thought id have to face. I have done a lot of research and can't really find many indian egg donors. I live in the UK and would prefer to have treatment here rather then travelling abroad. I unfortunately don't have any sisters or cousins (I can't tell them about my situation - a bit of a taboo in the asian world) does anyone know of clinics who specialise in Indian edd donation? Many thanks to all


Hi
I was wondering how your journey has here since your post in 2014. Did you manage to find an Indian egg donor?


----------

